
NASA's employee-written maths guides to Finite Element Modeling - ColinWright
http://femci.gsfc.nasa.gov/femcibook.html
======
jedbrown
Neat resource, but I wouldn't call it a mathematical guide to FEM. More like
practical tips for engineering use of FEM for structural mechanics.

